
Scientists publish claim to have discovered HIV genes in coronavirus RNA - ajna91
https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1223310835562557442
======
RNase
It is an RNA virus. Please update title to stop spreading fake nucleic acid
news.

------
aazaa
> 22\. The authors dunked this final conclusion: “This uncanny similarity of
> novel inserts in the 2019- nCoV spike protein to HIV-1 gp120 and Gag is
> unlikely to be fortuitous”. Wow, they sure just went straight there! What a
> bold paper... I don’t know what to say ️

From this paper:

[https://biorxiv-cache.s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/2020.01.30....](https://biorxiv-cache.s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/2020.01.30.927871.full.pdf)

------
mads
Well, Wuhan does have a BSL4 lab, so....

~~~
rasz
so did Raccoon City, even the lab logos match :)

------
drannex
This is widely inaccurate. Please remove the post or update te title.

~~~
dang
Updated. There is discussion of this paper, such as it is, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22205705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22205705)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22204866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22204866).

------
exabrial
Please fix the title before we spread fake news.

